# Smoked Whiting Martini With Creamy Amaranth & Tahini!



## leah elisheva (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy new week to all!

The store has just been loaded with whiting lately, and that delicate cod-like taste, coupled with the fact that I can munch right through all the skin, bones, and every single piece of them, just makes whiting an easy staple to rotate into my week lots!

Here's what I did for today's lunch...













DSCF3315.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 4, 2013






I boiled a pot of amaranth. (Ancient gluten-free grain that has a porridge texture. I boil 1 and 1/2 cups amaranth with 4 and 1/2 cups water, until that cooked "hot cereal" consistency and taste is ready - about 20 minutes). Then I chopped fresh leeks, and opened a can of Tahini.













DSCF3317.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 4, 2013






I put my whiting over a grill grate piece, on the lower rack of my little MINI smoker, with apple wood chips for 25 minutes.













DSCF3318.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 4, 2013






Meanwhile, I added the cooked amaranth and chopped leeks and a huge scoop of Tahini - maybe 1/3 cup - to a pan and mixed it together and smoked that on my top rack for about 10 minutes.













DSCF3319.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 4, 2013


















DSCF3320.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 4, 2013






When I took that pan off, it was golden, smelled amazing (smoky) and was sizzling around the edges. The creamy Tahini lent a wonderful texture to it too!













DSCF3328.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 4, 2013






Scooping some mixture into a martini glass, and sprinkling white & black sesame seeds over the top, I pierced a whiting right into the glass, and thus had a "shaken not stirred" creamy tahini martini, or the only martini that I could have four of, and still be fine to drive!

OK then, just a simple, healthful, something for today. Make this new week delicious and delightful!!! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 5, 2013)

I can dig it! Amaranth unknown to me but I have tried faro which I think similar .Still served in the mountain villages of Abruzzo like risotto .












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 5, 2013





If I got this right that's the river that I have to myself some days where I chase whiting from my kayak.The view from my deck ,somedays I have 5 k of river with only me paddling around. I don't smoke whiting we have. Few different types lovely pan fried simple splash f white wine,lemon,EVOparsley.
Lower section f river has more fisherman & opens to ocean.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Moikel!

You have such incredible access to so much! Kangaroo, fabulous fish, lamb shanks, and Bottarga! You must adore living where you do!

Happy Tuesday to you! I hope your travel is going wonderfully!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

